# 7 week scan (small baby)



## bluebugwalsh (Jul 10, 2009)

I had my first scan today after my 1st ivf treatment, the hospital said i'm 7weeks and 2days. The scan shown the baby was only 5mm the size of a six week embryo, the nurse went off to speak to another nurse and i heard her say its not as big as i would of hoped!! They want me to go back in two weeks to see if the baby has grown and when the doctor is there. I have had no bleeding and i'm really worried!!

Please Help
Steph


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I am afraid it's just a matter of waiting, I know it's hard, and 2 weeks may as well be 2 years it feels so long off. I wish I could say everything will be fine but you know I can't. Please let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## bluebugwalsh (Jul 10, 2009)

hi,
bad news there was no heartbeat! 
steph xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry Hun  
what have they decided on doing?

Thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## bluebugwalsh (Jul 10, 2009)

The IVF clinic have referred me to my local hospital, i'm going in tomorrow to discuss my options probably a D and C
Thank you for your support
xxx


----------

